# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  NEED someone who can convert CAD blueprints into stl

## pudljmpr

I need someone who can convert CAD blueprints into  a few stl files that I can print on my 3d printer.
We are currently remodeling a house and I thought it would be a cool 3d printer project.
But converting the cad files and getting them print ready is a bit beyond my skill set.
So Im looking for someone who can do this.
this is a single story house when done will be about 4000 sq ft.
Contact me if you have the skills and we can discuss terms.
Thanks

----------


## Haz

What format are the blueprints in?  Are they 2D or 3D?  What scale are you looking for?  Where are you located?  What is your budget?

If you still need someone feel free to message me with more information.

----------


## pudljmpr

The architect was out of the country so Im waiting for hime to forward them over and then I will message you.

Thanks

Ira




> What format are the blueprints in?  Are they 2D or 3D?  What scale are you looking for?  Where are you located?  What is your budget?
> 
> If you still need someone feel free to message me with more information.

----------


## pudljmpr

Ok I have the files.
How should I get them to you?




> The architect was out of the country so Im waiting for hime to forward them over and then I will message you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ira

----------


## Haz

> Ok I have the files.
> How should I get them to you?


Dropbox?  Google Drive link?

----------

